# Honda Ems 4500 auto throttle problem



## Hondayamahaman (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi everyone. new guy to the forum here. 
Anyways.... I picked up and old Honda generator EMS4500 that runs like a dream except for the auto throttle feature. When I switch the auto throttle on the genny revs down to the point it’s about to stall then revs back up to a higher rpm. Constant surging. It does sense when a load is present and stays at the proper rpm while the load is applied. when the auto t switch is on, a solenoid comes alive with a lever connected to the carb throttle. It seems to be all vacuum controlled. All my vac lines are good. 

Im stumped any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

